# MTB: West Hartford Rez: Wed., 9/30 - 4:15 pm



## Greg (Sep 30, 2009)

Gonna do a ride out of the soccer field lot starting at 4:15 pm today.If anyone is interested in joining me, let me know.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Gonna do a ride out of the soccer field lot starting at 4:15 pm today.If anyone is interested in joining me, let me know.



Trev and I are riding out of Case Mt starting around the same time. If your up for driving a little more your welcome to join us. If for some reason Trev bails on me I may end up going south and ride with you.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Trev and I are riding out of Case Mt starting around the same time. If your up for driving a little more your welcome to join us. If for some reason Trev bails on me I may end up going south and ride with you.



How long are you riding for?


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> How long are you riding for?



Didn't have a time limit in mind, pretty much until it starts to get dark. Do you need to be done by a certain time?


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Didn't have a time limit in mind, pretty much until it starts to get dark. Do you need to be done by a certain time?



Not really, but it's probably 50+ minutes home. Just wanted to help put the kids down if possible. Is the Rez an option?


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 30, 2009)

Not sure how the Rez will be with the recent rain. It might be ok, but I know case will be fine.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Not sure how the Rez will be with the recent rain. It might be ok, but I know case will be fine.



I don't know much about the Rez and it's drainage, but I've pretty much stopped worrying about mud the past few weeks. Definitely something you need to consider in the spring, or in an early rainy summer like we had, or if we get some tropical system up here where it rains 3+ inches. But I think it's only rained an inch or two in all of September. Sure, you might have a few areas here and there, but I have to imagine most of the trails can absorb quite a bit at this point.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> I don't know much about the Rez and it's drainage, but I've pretty much stopped worrying about mud the past few weeks. Definitely something you need to consider in the spring, or in an early rainy summer like we had, or if we get some tropical system up here where it rains 3+ inches. But I think it's only rained an inch or two in all of September. Sure, you might have a few areas here and there, but I have to imagine most of the trails can absorb quite a bit at this point.



Exactly how I feel.  The trails have all been pretty dry for a while now.  The amount of rain we've had recently was probably mostly absorbed pretty quickly.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmm. I think I'm going to go for the Rez instead of Tyler Mill. Been meaning to get there anyway. Only been twice. I'll bring a GPS track, but if anyone wants to give some hints for finding the new "good stuff", it would be appreciated.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Hmm. I think I'm going to go for the Rez instead of Tyler Mill. Been meaning to get there anyway. Only been twice. I'll bring a GPS track, but if anyone wants to give some hints for finding the new "good stuff", it would be appreciated.



I don't think I could possibly describe the loop that we did the last two times, but it definitely included some good riding that I hadn't rode previously.  I'd love to show you, but I can't possibly ride tonight.

Have you been since they moved the parking lot?


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Have you been since they moved the parking lot?



No. As I understand it's pretty easy to find?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> No. As I understand it's pretty easy to find?



Yes, it's hard not to find.  You're starting from a new spot is all.  Park in the first part of the lot and then ride towards the second part of the lot, you'll see a dirt road with a gate across it on the left, go in there.  Take the first trail on the right and follow that.  It'll go up a nice little rocky section and then meet up with a dirt roadish type trail, turn right there.  Follow that along to the fence line, you should recognize the spot where we cut into the fence line from the paved path last year.  Then just do the ride as usual.  There's so many twists and turns that there's no way I could adequately describe where I've ridden the last two times.  I'm sure you'll figure something out if you follow the same general path we took last year.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 30, 2009)

Trev and I are going to stick with Case. It's just much better terrain and I have been looking forward to it for a couple of days.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2009)

No worries. I've seemed to have found a guide.


----------



## Trev (Sep 30, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Trev and I are going to stick with Case. It's just much better terrain and I have been looking forward to it for a couple of days.



Yea I am still on, sorry for the delay in replies via txt/e-mail. Swamped at work here over the last couple of weeks...  looking forward to the ride!


----------

